# Tasten eines Midi-Keyboard mit einzelnen Sound belegen



## Topfi (28. Februar 2010)

Hiho,

ich hab eine Frage, bei der ich hoffe das mir hier geholfen werden kann, ich habe ein Usb Midi keyboard von M-Audio (Keystation 49e) und würde es gerne nutzen um damit soundeffekte abzuspielen! 
Also ich suche also eine möglichkeit mit der ich die einzelnen Tasten des Keyboards mit einzelnen sounds selber belegen kann, das ich z.b. eine taste drücke und dann das geräusch einer quitschenden tür kommt und auf einer anderen Taste ein startendes auto und auf einer weiteren eine zerspringende Glascheibe oder sowas halt!

Man könnte es sich so in der art wie das Nippelboard von Stefan Raab bei TV Total vorstellen, nur das halt keine Videos kommen sollen ^^ und das das geräusch nur solange gespielt werden soll wie ich die taste halte, falls ich ein längeren sound habe, von dem ich zwischendurch nur den ersten Teil brauche!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls jemand da eine hilfreiche idee hat!


----------



## Marius Heil (28. Februar 2010)

Was du suchst ist ein kleiner Sampler, oder deine Soundkarte unterstützt SoundFonts.
http://www.t3i.nl/myblog/?page_id=35 den hier hab ich grad gefunden, du kannst aber zb auch nach Psycle suchen, ein Freeware Tracker der auch VSTs unterstützt und nen kleinen sampler integriert hat. Da kannst du dann nach beliebigen kostenlosen VST isntrumenten suchen die du dann alle mit deinem MIDI Keyboard ansteuern kannst. Nett zum rumspielen ist auch Ambiloop, schaus dir mal an ;-)


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2010)

*1.* einen VST Host aussuchen :
http://www.hermannseib.com/vsthost.htm
http://www.tobybear.de/p_minihost.html

*2.* einen VSTi Sampler auswählen :
http://www.discodsp.com/highlife/
http://www.vemberaudio.se/shortcircuit.php

*3.* Feddich 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Der Link von Marius klingt auch vielversprechend..


----------



## Topfi (28. Februar 2010)

Schonmal einen grossen Dank euch beiden, besonders dir Maruks!

http://www.t3i.nl/myblog/?page_id=35 <----  Das ist fast perfekt, funktioniert genauso simpel wie ich es mir gewünscht habe, nur leider kann man nur 15 sounds auf einmal benutzen, aber das überlebe ich schon irgendwie! ^^

Falls noch jemand eine idee hat oder ein Programm kennt mit dem man das alles so einfach umsetzen kann, immer her damit! ^^


----------



## Topfi (28. Februar 2010)

Sorry, für das Doppelposting, wollte nur schnell sagen, das ich jetzt auch das mit den VST Host und den Shortcircuit Sampler hinbekommen habe!

Was ja wenn mans erst einaml ein bisschen verstanden hat genauso simpel ist, nur viel komplizierter aussieht! ^^
Also nochmal ein dickes Danke, es ist so wie es bis jetzt aussieht genau das was ich haben wollte!


----------



## Topfi (4. März 2010)

Halli Hallo, 

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem!

Habe mich für die methode mit dem Minihost und dem sc2 vst plugin entschieden!

Lief auch bis gestern abend wunderbar, gab keine Probleme, nur seit gestern kann ich keine neuen sounds hinzufügen, es kommt immer ein fehler, das die datei nicht gelesen werden könnte, ich kann solange ich den Minihost offen habe die sounddateien auch weder über winamp, noch windows media player oder mit sonst noch einem programm abspielen.
Aber wenn ich den Minihost geschlossen habe ist das alles kein problem, dann kann ich die datei ohne probleme abspielen! 

Das gleiche ist natuerlich auch umgekehrt so, wenn ich etwas bei winampü oder im wmp abspiele, und dann Minihost mit dem plugin öffne, habe ich dort keine sounds, aber kann mit winamp musik hören



Falls da jemand eine idee hat, wonach ich da gucken muss würde mich das tierisch freuen!


----------

